# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مرجع دلفی 8  (آموزش)

## محسن شمس

می خواستم ببینم که آیا مرجع دلفی 8 به بازار آمده یا نه ؟

----------


## Developer Programmer

آقای محسن عزیز
بازار CD فروش ها پره از CDهای آموزشی با قیمت پایین! و در کتاب فروشیها  هم همینطور...
حتما Help رو بخونین؛
آخه دیگه هرکسی می دونه که طریقه ساخت یه فرم و وصل شدن به دیتابیس رو در Help می نویسن
این دیگه پرسیدن نداره...

----------

